

Google TV Returns Outnumber Sales - processing
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2011/07/google-tv-not-selling/

======
gms
Not a surprise. Anyone who has used a Google TV device will tell you what a
pile of garbage it is. For example, the remote for the Sony one is pure
comedy:
[http://devilsworkshop.org/files/2010/10/sony_google_tv_remot...](http://devilsworkshop.org/files/2010/10/sony_google_tv_remote.png)

~~~
andybak
Have you spoken to people that have used them for any length of time?

I only ask because I read a review that said, although the Sony remote looked
horrific, it wasn't too bad in actual use.

------
andybak
For me, the price point was way off and fixing that makes it more interested.

If any of these devices develops a decent 3rd party app ecosystem then that
could be interesting too as long as the apps could do useful stuff (i.e. the
API's were powerful enough).

I'd also really want PVR functionality but over time, as the channels I'm
interested in improve their on-demand web-based offering that's becoming less
crucial.

Oh and one more small problem. It doesn't work in the UK.

------
cfinke
I have one of the Logitech units. If I could use it to access Hulu, I would
use it almost every day. Since I can't, I'm considering unhooking it for the
electricity savings.

